# Oval Office this Thursday????



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

I've never been.  How about a gathering with a little Christmas cheer this coming Thursday (the 18th??)??


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I am soooo there.......and that team logo looks good on ya!


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Yessssss!!! My first time at the Oval and I get to have a beer with Konz! 

I hope I do the team proud......


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

I would be there but Karon got her logo before I got mine.:baby

Anyway ya'll would want to go for Wed night,I have to work Thurs


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i am there too..............first rounds on me. yeehawww:letsdrink


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be there.:letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn Larry, I haven't seen you in a while! Come on folks lets get a crowd going! Voodoo you going to make this one? I owe you a pitcher!

Mulat Mayor, Florida Scout, Skeeter, Murphyslaw, Crazyfire, Clay, and everybody else.......lets welcome Karon to her first Oval Office Experience!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll try and make it up there. Haven't been in a while.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

Ray, dont you owe me like 3 pitchers?? Remember?? that one time i bailed you out?? Dont play stupid...you were downtown and got caught with a shim named tyrona


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Jeff I'm not going to be able to keep drinking with you if you tell all my stories! HA I'll buy you a beer or two if you show up.......hell I'll even pick you up.


Oh yeah and start answering your damn phone fool!


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

lol.....10-fro.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm on it like a fat kid on a donut.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*<U>So where is the Oval Office??</U>*


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

Company Christmas party that night. I have not been there in a while. If yall are there until late i will see ya.


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BananaTom (12/16/2008)**<U>So where is the Oval Office??</U>*


Avalon Blvd in Milton/Pace- just a short piece north of I-10. Hope to see ya!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Best dang burger in town and ice cold beer!


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

dang thats a long way from ft walton have to get on puter and get a road map lol


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Frank,if your going to make the long journey from Ft.Walton,I can make it from P'cola. Been a long time since we talked and you broke my balls in person. Hope you can make it,I know I do.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll try , may be later


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I'll make this one before I head up to ollies!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

"BananaTom *<U>So where is the Oval Office??"</U>*

Come on over Tom and I'll show you the way...Just a hop, skip and jump across the Garcon Point Bridge and to you Clay,you once said you couldrideyour skateboard to my house, so grease those wheelsand the three of us willgo together! 

I'd love to meet that AWESOME Karon!

Jimmy


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet, I'm glad to see so many people wanting to come! It should be a blast!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

> *[email protected] (12/16/2008)*i am there too..............first rounds on me. yeehawww:letsdrink


Hell yeah; I'm in!


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll be there.


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

My 5 yo has a Christmas program at 6:30, I might be there later.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

won't be there till around 7 ...........ya'all don't drink the taps dry before i get there.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

what time is it kickin off at?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

It usually starts at around 6 or so


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

is it just north of I 10 on right


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

yes


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I had a great time, especially since I didnt pay my bill. I enjoyed meeting you Karon, and it was great seeing all my Pff friends. Konz, I will pay you back for my bill. Sorry, I forgot.:letsdrink:doh:blush::nonono:looser My wife, Becky enjoyed meeting everyone, and had a good time.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

that was awesome............the sh$t sure did fly last night. you had to be there to get that one. watch out for those tree frogs:letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Those tree frogs are no joke! Between bow lines, tree frogs, inflatables, seaweed, and people in canoes........it was laugh after laugh! I had a great time and I'm looking forward to the next one! Atlas thanks for that jig........it's going in a display case and I'm not joking.....lol


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn !!! How in the hell did I miss this post :banghead Sounds like ya'll had fun :letsdrink


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

had a great time everyone, cant wait until the next one


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I enjoyed meeting some new folks and I think this was one of the best gatherings we have had in quite a while! I'm not sure I could have laughed any harder than I did last night. Hopefully everyone can get back together soon.:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry I missed it, but WORK had me held hostage. Glad y'all had a good time.:toast


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

What a blast! My first time at the Oval was awesome, and I learned some new things..... I will never look at lip gloss the same way again......oke Thanks guys for a great evening!!


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

indeed indeed


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I really cant believe I associate with you people! What a riot..had a blast...was good seein the usual people, and people I havent seen in a while, Frank, surfstryker, crazyfire and his woman...was a blast! 

I still feel so ashamed about the whole bathroom thing...its all about the "glory"!!! :letsdrink


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

i feel like i should go to church after that.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I am so glad we "got out there". AND Murphyslaw---do you still exist. Missed seeing ya again.

Guess Mitch and I left too early. heard y'all kept the Myrtle team up past their bed time. AND that was a gooood burger.

great seeing all!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Sorry I missed ya'll, year end has kept me working 16 hours. But yesterday was the day, and today a New Fiscal Year. So See Yanext time, Ill be there.*


----------

